# Icelink-Plus/XM Direct/Blitzsafe...it works!



## ysp1 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi All...

First a note of thanks for all the helpful threads here, makes a total non-autotech like myself seem to do things easily.

Well...i had had it with my Alpine changer which was rigged up thru a blitzsafe adapter in the trunk with XM Direct and opted for the Icelink Plus unit for my Ipod. Ive got a 2004 330XI w/ no nav.

It installed without a hitch and sounds, to my ears anyway, even better than the cd/mp3 changer. The music just seems crisper and cleaner coming straight off the ipod. Also, after installing the show-text file from dension's website, the file names are showing up perfectly on the head unit. Weird, but the guy at Best Buy was pushing the iCruze, but i dont really see why anyone would want it....much more $$, with no real upside except the Monster name i suppose. Kudos to the icelink folks at dension. 

My only question would be...what are the best options for driver console mounting, i.e. the best devices to use and actual tips (or photos??) on how to physically get the cable up to the console. I was able to get the icelink cable thru the rear seat exit point of the oem cables without too much trouble (had to remove the back seat), but now am stuck on more permanent mounting options. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

To get the wire into the console, you need to remove the console itself and snake the wire under the carpet. There are 4 screws holding the console in. Two under the shift boot, and two under the ashtray. http://www.my330i.com/ will help with the details.

There is a cutout in the carpet under the console where the cell phone wiring is. Remove this cutout and you can snake the cable along the top edge of the propshaft tunnel there is a gap in the foam backing in that area to allow you to run the cables through there. A coat hanger or a piece of Romex make for an improvised fish tape.

While I'm not using an ice link, I ran my cable from my Belkin adapter out the side of my console, so I can hide it between the seat when I'm not using it. The ipod sits in the cup holder, and is quite stable with the right angle design of the cable.

I know the ice link has a base, but you might be able to make up a cup holder mount got the unit, allowing you to hide the fact that you have an iPod in the car. However, it might interfere with the shifter. Several people have also put in the "eurotray," which is a storage bin that takes the place of the cup holders.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

So your icelink is connected to the pass-thru port on the blitzsafe adapter?

Don


----------



## ysp1 (Apr 17, 2004)

It is, and its working flawlessly.


----------



## SigArms226 (Jun 26, 2005)

Which XM direct kit did you buy? I see the one on myradiostore and that appears to be it. how do you select XM vs. Ipod on the HU?


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

SigArms226 said:


> Which XM direct kit did you buy? I see the one on myradiostore and that appears to be it. how do you select XM vs. Ipod on the HU?


That on should be it. I bought mine a year ago, and I'm getting ready to install the Ice Link through the pass through hookups. Glad to hear it's working properly.

As far as changing modes, I would assume you press the mode button like usual. It should cycle through all the options you have. For example, currently mine goes from FM to CD (in dash CD, not the changer) to SAT to AUX then back to FM. After installing the Ice Link there should be another stop in there for the iPod. Not sure how it reads, but you should know when you hit it.


----------



## SigArms226 (Jun 26, 2005)

MatriX5 said:


> That on should be it. I bought mine a year ago, and I'm getting ready to install the Ice Link through the pass through hookups. Glad to hear it's working properly.
> 
> As far as changing modes, I would assume you press the mode button like usual. It should cycle through all the options you have. For example, currently mine goes from FM to CD (in dash CD, not the changer) to SAT to AUX then back to FM. After installing the Ice Link there should be another stop in there for the iPod. Not sure how it reads, but you should know when you hit it.


Thanks very much for the info.

I went to the site to buy, and they now have an option for an XM direct with and without a cd changer. I dont remember this option before, If I plan to use an icelink, should I get the XM direct unit to be used with a CD changer, or the one without?


----------



## MatriX5 (Oct 22, 2004)

SigArms226 said:


> Thanks very much for the info.
> 
> I went to the site to buy, and they now have an option for an XM direct with and without a cd changer. I dont remember this option before, If I plan to use an icelink, should I get the XM direct unit to be used with a CD changer, or the one without?


If it hasn't changed any (and from the looks I don't think it has), the XM Direct unit is the same for everybody. It will come with the Blitzsafe adapter with or without the CD changer pass through. I would definately get the one with the pass through just in case you decide to add a changer/ice link/whatever comes up in the future. Knowing what I know now I would have ordered the pass through up front. Hindsight's 50/50 (or something like that  )

Edit: I just looked at it on that page, and the one pictured at the top right is the one without the pass through. If you order it with, there will be an extra 3 and 6 pin connector just like what you are hooking in to in the car's harness. Pretty slick setup, and (according to prices at my dealer) cheaper than the Sirius OEM kit.


----------

